# Ms Freia Dornumersiel



## Harrie (9. August 2012)

Hi

Habt ihr infos wie es zur Zeit mit Makrele aussieht,und wie der Kutter so ist (gibt sich der Kapitän Mühe oder Abzocke) ?

Ich wollte mal eine Nachmittagstour mitmachen.

Könnt ihr mir dehn Kutter empfehlen oder doch lieber die Möwe?

Gruß 
Harrie


----------



## N00blikE05 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Ms Freia Dornumersiel*

Hi,

war schon auf beiden mit raus. Möwe is mir zu stressig gewesen zu viele Leute aufm Boot und weiß nicht sympatisch is was anderes. Freia ist kleiner und netter vonner Mannschaft. Deswegen empfehle ich dir die Freia. Vom Fisch hergesehen... Ich war letzte Woche mit meinem Schlauchi draußen haben zu dritt 49 Stück gefangen. Die anderen Kutter im Schnitt auch nciht mehr. Leider keine großen Schwärme gesehen. Samstag fahre ich wieder raus mal sehen obs besser wird.


Gruß und dick Fisch


----------



## Harrie (9. August 2012)

*AW: Ms Freia Dornumersiel*

Hi
Noo....

Deshalb ja die Frage nach der Freia,weil ich auch keinen Bock habe mit sovielen Leuten zu Angeln.


----------



## Otti der Ossi (13. August 2012)

*AW: Ms Freia Dornumersiel*

die MS FREIA ist kein Kutter (hat kein Fanggeschirr), sondern eher als "kleines Fahrgastschiff" zu bezeichnen. Der Kapitän der MS FREIA Bernd Laser gibt sich normalerweise echt Mühe. Wenn Makrelen da sind, findet er sich auch.
Schau doch mal auf  www.ms-freia.de
Wie es im Moment mit Makrelen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich in den letzten Wochen keinen Kontakt mit Makrelenanglern hatte. Vorher wurden viele aber kleine bis sehr kleine Makrelen gefangen.


----------

